# Lowrance HDS12 gen2



## Wilddav (Apr 22, 2008)

Is there anyone that could hard reset and software update this unit?
Issues with screen overheat after 5 or 6 hrs on the lake.
I have the unit out of the boat.


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

Check with Lowrance. A tech may be able to help you. I had a similar problem with a hdi 5 and it helped a lot.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hard reset is easy did you try that ? Google the model and hard reset for button instructions.


----------

